# 1996 Brodie Sovereign frame details.



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

I finally bought a Brodie Sovereign frame. Judging by the serial number, it is very likely a 1996 frame. The research I have done on Sovereigns of this vintage makes this frame highly unusual, I think. It has the usual Sovereign details such as chainsuck plate mounts, s- bend seat stays, reinforced head tube, small, four digit serial number, Tange Prestige tubing(evidenced by the flared lower seat tube), and indented chainstay on the drive side.

Some of it's details are unusual though. The seatstay bridge is curved, not straight. I can't find any examples of this detail on a Sovereign. It also lacks the brazed on rear brake cable guide (the little bent 'noodle' that later became a bent curved tab that is shown in the 1996 Brodie catalogue). 1996 was the year that V brakes were introduced, so there may have been no reason to retain the old cable guide. At 1896 grams, it is heavier than the 1750 grams that the 1996 catalogue claims for a 19" frame. It is closer to the claimed weight of an Expresso, at 1940 grams. Also, the head tube is 1/2" shorter than the catalogue's claimed length. 

I suspect that it has been repainted. The decals are on the outside of the clearcoat, like the old Syncros stems. It also has no Tange Prestige tubing decal.

I know that some of you will be demanding photos. I will be happy to supply them, but I am hoping to resolve these issues without going through all that trouble.

Since Sovereigns were built to order, is it possible that minor frame variations like this were not unusual?


----------



## tashi (Apr 17, 2005)

My '96 has the curved seatstay bridge as well, but did have the Whiplash cable routing guide (Although I removed it when I updated the bike). It also had decals on the outside of the paint with no clearcoat from the factory.

I've got no clue if the weights and head tube line up with factory specs but I wouldn't be suprised if the weight differs significantly than what's claimed.


----------



## GonaSovereign (Sep 20, 2004)

Brodies always had the decals on top of the clearcoat.
I had a 96 Sovereign – it had the curved bridge, and the rear brake noodle was replaced with a lighter, but not as nice, guide. The cables also ran under the top tube, which wasn’t all that smart. 
Sovereigns were not built to order per se, but you could get them custom.


----------



## dontyoueatthatyellowsnow (Nov 21, 2005)

disease said:


> I know that some of you will be demanding photos. I will be happy to supply them, but I am hoping to resolve these issues without going through all that trouble.


I just like looking at bikes....especially Brodies.


----------



## bushpig (Nov 26, 2005)

dontyoueatthatyellowsnow said:


> I just like looking at bikes....especially Brodies.


ha ha me too!


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

disease said:


> The decals are on the outside of the clearcoat, like the old Syncros stems. It also has no Tange Prestige tubing decal.
> 
> I know that some of you will be demanding photos. I will be happy to supply them, but I am hoping to resolve these issues without going through all that trouble.


I can also verify the decals on top of the clear. I have a 89 Romax with decals beginning to peel.

Please _do_ go through the trouble and give us photos. Always great to see older Brodies.


----------



## rhett101 (Apr 17, 2004)

*Here's mine...*

http://forums.mtbr.com/showthread.php?t=208827&highlight=1996+Brodie

It may answer many of your questions...

Post some pics.


----------



## bradwin2 (Sep 3, 2006)

You just described the 96 Sovereign that I once owned. I purchased mine used from Paul himself (it was his own personal ride), and I thought he had tweaked it to suit his own preferences. But after reading your description, it sounds like all the 96's had the same tweaks. I ended up selling mine because I found it to be a bit to big for me ........ and ya ..... I was dissapointed in the weight of it. Because the weight was heavier than spec, I just thought Paul had built himself a heavier personal bike to suit his riding needs (we all know how much Paul hated flex). The reasons I thought this were because : (1) the heavy reinforced head tube (2) curved seatstay bridge that looked like it was made from two pieces of tubing welded together (3) A chainstay bridge that was a thick solid peice of flat steel (4) exceptionally durable paint job ..... almost seemed like a powder coat .... and not prone to chipping like the older brodie's did. I sold it because I was dissapointed in it's weight, and I thought the ride was .... well.... too stiff. It seemed to be missing that little bit of flex that gives steel frames that magic carpet ride feeling I was looking for. I ended up buying a Steelman Manzanita that gives me the ride I am looking for. But I still regret selling my Sovereign because it really was a magnificent work of bike art. I mean really ..... all those features on a that frame were very rare ..... and in todays market - non-existant. And I am no longer the weight weanie I used to be ..... In fact I am starting to appreciate the more solif frames now because I am starting to do more aggressive riding.

Regarding the rear brake cable guide, mine had a very small one that almost looked like a regular wiplash guide that had been sawed and filed off. Again, I just assumed Paul did this to meet his needs. Mine had the blue 'Tange Prestige' decal on the seat tube. Hope this helps you id yours. Mine was a 20.5" in euro yellow color. I love that color so much that I am restoring my 91 ClimbMax in the same color. I will post some pics and specs of it when I have it completed.


----------



## top_ring (Feb 9, 2004)

Pics of that Climbmax please!


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

*Sovereign photos.*

This is the frame. I am going to have it repainted in the classic dark blue team color with white decals. There is some chain suck that is more than paint deep. I am not sure what to do about it. It is no more than 0.1mm or 0.2mm deep. I am only 155lbs, so I can probably leave it alone. The only way to repair it would be to braze on a thin 4130 scab, or perhaps just puddle some braze on and sand it smooth. Any suggestions would be appreciated. A new chainstay is always possible, but I don't know if that is really necessary.


----------



## tashi (Apr 17, 2005)

If you get decals made up, I'd love to buy an extra set (or two) off ya!


----------



## disease (Nov 27, 2007)

tashi said:


> If you get decals made up, I'd love to buy an extra set (or two) off ya!


You can still buy some from Brodie. I contacted Alex Cogger there a few weeks ago, and he said they are about $30 for an authentic Sovereign set.


----------



## tashi (Apr 17, 2005)

I thought that they were a different font from the original Sovereign decals though. I'd love to see some pics of yours when they get in.

Although I'm really not into branding unless it's mine or a friends business, it really makes a bike look complete when they're on there you know?


----------



## bradwin2 (Sep 3, 2006)

Oops .... I just checked my old records. The Sovereign I owned was a 95. It had some subtle differences from the 96 in the cable routing/stops and the stay bridges.


----------



## bradwin2 (Sep 3, 2006)

*Brodie restore*

Nice looking frame? I am looking at a 96 catalogue, and it looks to me like your frame is a 96 (because it matches the picture in the catalogue. Your frame looks like it is in very good, rust free, dent free condition. Nice.:thumbsup:


----------



## bradwin2 (Sep 3, 2006)

OK - here are some pics of my 91 ClimbMax (maufactured in November 90). It is a work in progress - soon to be a cruisin 1 x 7. It was originally blue with white decals. I love the euro yellow color so much, that I went with it even though it was not a stock color in 92. I purchased it new in May of 92. I rode it for 2 seasons as my main ride, then sparingly for 5 years as an alternative ride. I ride lots but am easy on my bikes. This, and the fact that it only rained 3 times a year in the dry Saskatchewan prairies during the early 90's, kept the frame in great condition. Parts include 91 nukeproof carbon hubs, XT thumb shifter, and 92 XTR m900 brakes, derailleur, headset, and cranks .... and the original avocet racing 1 saddle. But I think the part that ties it all together and will make it a joy to ride, is the new NS Bikes riser bar - in an almost perfect matching yellow. Aren't toys fun! I love the old Brodie's


----------



## BrokenSpokes (Nov 26, 2005)

Very nice....


----------



## Rumpfy (Dec 21, 2003)

Thats a fine build in progress.


----------

